# Auto-Update Framework für Java?



## DarthShader (14. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde meinem Java Programm (Rich Client mit Swing) gerne eine Auto-Update Funktion spendieren, jedoch verwende ich kein Java Webstart.

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein kleines Framework, dass solch eine Autoupdate Funktionalität bereitstellt? Sprich, periodisches Abfragen auf eine neue Version, falls neue Version vorhanden, Benutzer benachrichtigen, die Version runterladen und installieren, so wie man es von vielen Programmen her kennt.

Falls es sowas schon als Framework gibt, spare ich mir das Schreiben eines solches 


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## takidoso (14. August 2008)

Hi,
also ich weiß zwar momentan weder ein anderes Framework, welches das tut, noch was Dich bewegt nicht Java-Web-Start zu nehmen...,.aber das Thema ist sicher sehr interessant. Wenn Du ein eigenes Verfahren entwickelst, welche Netzwerktechnologie setzt Du dann ein? Schon mal an JXTA gedacht? :-D
Ich stelle mir vor, wenn man sowas in einem quasi Serverlosen PnP etabliert, das wäre doch was Inovatives. (halte mich auf dem Laufenden )


----------



## Looky (15. August 2008)

Moin,

ich habe für mein Projekt (http://museek.orange-coding.de -- Werbung muss sein ) auch eine Autoupdate Funktion eingebaut. Konnte damals leider kein Framework finden und habe mir deshalb ein eigenes System, gebastelt.

Und das sieht so aus


```
- Programm startet
- Programm fragt eine Datei auf einem Server an und prüft den Inhalt
- Ist die Versionsnummer, die in der Datei steht > asls die eigene Versionsnummer dann - benachrichtige den User
- In der Datei steht auch ein Changelog und wie die Datei zum Updaten heißt
- Der User wird also gefragt ob er ein Update machen will oder net
- Will er dass, wird die entsprechende Datei herruntergeladen und der User wird  angewiesen, diese zu installieren;)
```

Das funktioniert bisher sehr gut...


----------

